# Angeln im Comer See



## mickthequick (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Angelgemeinde,

kann mir jemand nützliche Hinweise zum Angeln am Comer See geben. Bin eingefleischter Raubfischangler und werde dieses Jahr im August 14 Tage dort sein

Bitte keine Hinweise wo ich die Angelkarten bekomme, oder so!

Mich interessiert eher :

Ist Schleppangeln erlaubt? Oder muss das Boot verankert sein?
Ist überhaupt Bootsangeln erlaubt?
Info's zu Fischbeständen? Ist das Wasser klar? Gibt es besoders fängige Köder (Farben oder Formen)? Gibt es Gewässerkarten?

usw. ... usw. ... usw. ...

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mickthequicj


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Comer See*

Also, eine deiner Fragen zu einem ALPENSEE kannst du dir selbst beantworten: Ob das Wasser klar ist! Reichen dir 10m- 15m Sichttiefe bei gutem Wetter?

Vom Fischbbestand her: Hecht, Seeforellen, Renken, evtl. Bachforellen, die von den zahlreichen Zuflüssen eingewandert sind. 
Für dich als ausgewiesenen Raubfischangler interessant: Die Bestände an Schwarzbarschen, die ja auch dort vorkommen, sollen von Jahr zu Jahr besser aussehen! 
Bootsangeln ist erlaubt, ich habe in meinem Urlaub sehr viele vom Boot aus fischen sehen, auch welche, die schleppten. Ich selbst fischte  damals "sporadisch" nur vom Ufer aus- mehr ließ meine Zeit leider nicht zu, und der Platz im Auto auch nicht! Der mit Abstand am meisten benutzte Köder waren kleine Köderfische, die an diversen Systemen angeboten wurden, sowohl geschleppt als auch geworfen. Mein Urlaub ist allerdings schon ca. 6 Jahre her, sei als kleine Anmerkung gesagt, von daher solltest du dich über die Aktualität der Angaben erkundigen, aber ich hoffe, meine Erfahrungen konnten dir trotzdem etwas weiter helfen.


----------

